# Cape Town



## Buan Stanley (6/8/15)

Just wanna see how many mother city dwellers are on here ?

Where in CT we all at.

I'm in tableview 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/15)

We have an old thread in the lines of this here:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-province-with-the-most-vapers.t6994/

I think it could do with a bump

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (6/8/15)

There is a method in madness asking this here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre_B (6/8/15)

Table View here


----------



## Buan Stanley (6/8/15)

Hey neighbour 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> There is a method in madness asking this here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm leaving this thread as is, Cape Town seems to be a very vapery place. There's a reason it's called Vape Town

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt (6/8/15)

Oranjezicht here


----------



## jprossouw (7/8/15)

Bellville, CY till I die


----------



## Ohmen (7/8/15)

Bellville, 7530

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (7/8/15)

Strand


----------



## Nova69 (7/8/15)

CF ￼


----------



## Riaz (7/8/15)

Seapoint by day
Ottery by night


----------



## Mario (7/8/15)

Obs by day
Bo-Kaap by night


----------



## charlie simons (7/8/15)

34% Muizenberg
33% Simonstown
33% at sea


----------



## Delaray69 (7/8/15)

Monte Vista From me


----------



## jprossouw (7/8/15)

So who is gona organise a meet in vape town


----------



## Dubz (7/8/15)

Fairways - Southern Suburbs.


----------



## Buan Stanley (7/8/15)

Jp that was my last plan with this thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeDude (7/8/15)

Table View here


----------



## Raistlin (7/8/15)

Claremont here!

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_123 (7/8/15)

Table view checking in!


----------



## Buan Stanley (7/8/15)

Plenty of us in tableview it seems


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit (7/8/15)

Bellville during work hours
Stellenbosch after hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (7/8/15)

The Cape Vape Meet Crew is in discussion of planning the 4th Cape Vape Meet  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## whatalotigot (7/8/15)

WYNBERG S/s


----------



## NnoS (7/8/15)

Claremont/Kenilworth here

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufasa (7/8/15)

Brackenfell. Lucky to have @Oupa on all our doorsteps.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jprossouw (7/8/15)

Better post about it here first @Yusuf Cape Vaper


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/15)

jprossouw said:


> Better post about it here first @Yusuf Cape Vaper


There will be a dedicated thread for that but it will without a doubt be mentioned here


----------



## Chris du Toit (7/8/15)

Lekke Bellville! Cape Vape sounds good, have been wondering when we gonna have a Meet & Greet in Vape Town ☺


----------



## capetocuba (7/8/15)

whatalotigot said:


> WYNBERG S/s


Yar you a Main Rd Wynberg rent boy


----------



## whatalotigot (8/8/15)

capetocuba said:


> Yar you a Main Rd Wynberg rent boy



I keep seeing your car drive past several times. No pay, no Lay!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## krappie (8/8/15)

goodwood(goorrrood) here...lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## jprossouw (8/8/15)

krappie said:


> goodwood(goorrrood) here...lol


 lekker ini goeroed my bru haha


----------



## Philip (8/8/15)

Rondebosch


----------



## SeanDK (8/8/15)

Stellenbosch. Vapetown by night - when funds agree.


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/8/15)

CBD by day. Kenridge by night

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## RoSsIkId (8/8/15)

Uitzicht by night
Durbanville by day

Ex to be future jorburger


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/8/15)

Cape Town Northern Suburbs


----------



## eviltoy (13/8/15)

I don't know where I stay

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/8/15)

eviltoy said:


> I don't know where I stay


Rondebosch South 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (13/8/15)

West beach


----------



## SHiBBY (13/8/15)

More Goeroed here


----------



## HPBotha (13/8/15)

innie lane --- 7500

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (14/8/15)

Work in milnerton, stay in Kenridge


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/8/15)

Live in Steenberg work in Somerset West mostly


----------



## NnoS (15/8/15)

So is this thread only for getting to know locations or are we moving towards some kind of meet? 

Sent from the dark side of the moon.


----------



## SHiBBY (15/8/15)

I think ultimately it will lead to an ECIGSSA Cape Town Vape Meet of sorts. Quite a bunch of folks though, might have to book if it's at a restaurant.

I think it would be lekker if we could organise a vape community braai one night at a applicable spot like a lapa or something

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (15/8/15)

I used to live in Vredehoek back in the day... Can't say I miss all the cars parked in the streets making ALL of them single lane!


----------



## Silver (15/8/15)

SHiBBY said:


> I think ultimately it will lead to an ECIGSSA Cape Town Vape Meet of sorts. Quite a bunch of folks though, might have to book if it's at a restaurant.
> 
> I think it would be lekker if we could organise a vape community braai one night at a applicable spot like a lapa or something



Thanks @SHiBBY 

Indeed, there is every intention to organise a Cape Town Vape Meet 
We have had two or three so far and very successful - but there has been quite a long gap

We are working on it - 

Just bear with us for about a week or so 

In the meantime - if there is anyone who would like to offer ideas or suggestions in this regard, please make contact via PM with the following people:
@Marzuq, @Riaz, @Silver

Many Thanks

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tiaan (15/8/15)

Durbanville

Definitely time for another Cape Town meet, the last one was 9 months ago!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (15/8/15)

Tiaan said:


> Durbanville
> 
> Definitely time for another Cape Town meet, the last one was 9 months ago!


The last one I attended was more than a year ago. Its sad that we haven't had one yet this year. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cloudasaurus (17/8/15)

Mario said:


> Obs by day
> Bo-Kaap by night


Another Bo-Kaap vaper over here


----------



## phanatik (17/8/15)

Bellville


----------



## Marzuq (17/8/15)

durbanville/bellville by day
Athlone otherwise


----------



## Achmat89 (17/8/15)

Brackenfell by day, Crawford (Southern Suburbs) by night


----------



## Roy Pretorius (22/12/15)

Hi, I live in Richwood


----------

